# Some beginner compositions



## Oneiros

Hi all.

I thought I would post up some of my compositions. If anyone has any comments or advice, I would greatly appreciate them. 

I have been composing for around 6 months now, and wrote these a month or two ago. The first is a short and lively Rondo, and the second a 'Theme and Variations'.

http://home.iprimus.com.au/casadelmare/luke/track_04.mp3

http://home.iprimus.com.au/casadelmare/luke/track_07.mp3


----------



## linz

I listened to one and it sounded very good, the rythms were interesting. (seemed to focus on the tonic and dominant alot.) the tricks you'll begin to learn is first, how to take advantage of all the chords in the scale. Second, how to use notes that aren't in the scale of the key. Its actually quite basic stuff as long as you don't over-think it.


----------



## Oneiros

Ah, thanks for your comments! 

The one with the most rhythmic variety is the theme and variations. This was a lot of fun to compose - trying to see how many I could write without making them repetitive and boring.

Ah yes, soon I will learn all the tricks (once at the Conservatorium).


----------



## Oneiros

oops, double post.


----------

